# Converting a short shaft to a long shaft



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

So I might have found a source for some parts to convert my short shaft Honda 7.5 to a long shaft. I reckon the parts needed would be:
vertical shaft
shift rod
water tube
extension case

As far as I can make out, all the other parts are the same regardless of shaft length. Thoughts?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

should work!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have this feeling that you are going to get feedback that isn't entirely related to your outboard.


----------



## jcalvinmarks (Mar 17, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I have this feeling that you are going to get feedback that isn't entirely related to your outboard.


[immature]*snigger*[/immature]

There is an article I came across here that explains the process of doing it from scratch. It seems simple enough in principle, but by the time I got through reading this article, I decided that it was probably not worth the time and effort. If you already have some equipment to do the metal working yourself, it's probably a lot more feasible. In the end, I kept skulking around craigslist and found myself a longs haft Johnson [*snigger*] for $300, and it runs a treat.

Some manufacturers sell kits that include all the bits you need. I don't know if there is one out there for your motor or not. If so, that's going to make everything worlds simpler.

But my suspicion would be that in either case, from a cost standpoint it's going to be cheaper to sell the SS Honda and buy a long shaft.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I seem to recall that Good Old Boat had a "how I did it from scratch" article on this topic. The guy in question was obviously a skilled machinist with a well-equipped workshop. Hey, if you enjoy the project, go for it. But if you are just looking to save money, my guess is that calvinmarks is right: its probably cheaper in the long run to buy a long shaft model.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I have no intention of fabricating the parts from scratch, I can barely use an electric drill without causing major damage to furniture, myself, walls, the cat etc 
I am in contact with a guy that reckons he has the leg off a long-shaft version of my motor, so it should be a straightforward conversion, assuming he comes up with the parts.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

If you can get the parts cheap it shouldn't be a difficult job (I haven't worked on a Honda). I converted a Nissan SS to LS but it cost about $400 for the new parts.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Paul,
I have done it, re-installing the water feed tube can be
a little tricky, but not too bad. A possible problem can be
breaking off the bolts if they are corroded. If they don't come
loose with moderate pressure don't force them, try
penetrating oil with a little heat, they are easy to break off.
When re-installing suggest using gasket sealer or Neverseize
on the bolt threads. Looks like you have the parts list covered.

Dabnis


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Perhaps you should consider selling the existing motor and finding a used replacement at about the same price. I did this with a Johnson Seahorse and it cost me nothing to go from short to long shaft.

Mike


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

That's the alternative Mike, but I just had this one serviced and it's a known entity, wouldn't want to trade my nice running one for one that turns out to be a dud.


----------



## pgreenswim (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a new member, but found this since site I'm in the same boat...however, I'm trying to go from long-shaft to short. My outboard was originally bought in 1977. Long-shaft 7.5 that received minimal use. Total hours probably less than 30, max. My sister's had it for the last 10 years and tweaked the prop first time out. Still ran great at that time, but she ended up winning a larger outboard in an auction, less than a month later, and so it's sat ever since. I'm located in Washington State, about 2.5 hours south of the border, or an hour south of Seattle, just south of Puyallup. I can send pictures if desired.


----------

